# Work required



## poppycat (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am needing a bit of help to find work. I have never in 7 years had a problem but this winter its really bad. I have resorted to anything (within reason) I am an office worker originally and since living in Portugal have managed a small tourist complex and when the owners decided to close I then went on to work in Bars and Restaurants. My command of Portuguese is not excellent but I seem to get by with the words I know, although certainly not a proper conversation, and I find the Algarvians quite difficult to understand...my fault not theirs!

I can turn my hand to most things, admin and general office duties, telephone, faxing and I love filing. Laterly I have working in bars and cooked snack lunches and served the customers.

I am looking for full or part time work and I have my own transport so can travel if necessary but could not relocate from my area of Lagos. Weekend or evening work doesnt bother me either I am very flexible. 

If anyone would like my CV I can send it immediately.

Many thanks if you are reading this and better still if you have something to offer.

Pam


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Pam welcome to the forum.

Good luck with searching for work, i hope something works out for you soon.


----------

